# Tips for Long Term Survival Traveling



## AlwaysLost (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm looking for tips on being out there long term. I've got some camping skills but I want to know from the veterans some tips. Is there a piece of gear you rely on the most, how do you not go crazy not having a place to live etc.

I'm gonna be out at there at least 2years this next time and could really use the advice. Thanks for all the support and encourage ment u all.


----------



## outlawloose (Nov 2, 2016)

Biggest advice: live in the moment.
Fuck this 2 year plan. Focus on the hear and now plan.
Domesticated or nomadic, spend your time doing what you love each second of each day. Come to understand and live for you're most basic and immediate needs and you'll empower yourself to match this challenge.


----------



## Mankini (Nov 2, 2016)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> I'm looking for tips on being out there long term. I've got some camping skills but I want to know from the veterans some tips. Is there a piece of gear you rely on the most, how do you not go crazy not having a place to live etc.
> 
> I'm gonna be out at there at least 2years this next time and could really use the advice. Thanks for all the support and encourage ment u all.



There is only 1 piece of gear noone can live without: a TABLET. 

You can earn money, look for shit, talk to people, listen to music, and most importantly, look at dirty pictures.


----------



## todd (Nov 2, 2016)

i cant agree with the here and now philosophy. If you know your going to be there 2 years your most important tool is YOU! keep yourself healthy and sane, and plan out and execute your plan. there will be plenty of "here and now" moments after the chores are done, shelter is built and dry, and dinners warmed up. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## spectacular (Nov 2, 2016)

For three years, ive kept moving. There's a lot of adjustment and depression that comes with it but it helps to get creative and try new things like hitching or train hopping or living without money for extended periods of time.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Nov 3, 2016)

One recreational activity/hobby materials, you'll get bored a lot. A high quality hiking backpack that will carry a load comfortably for long periods of time is a must if you're living outside. It depends what your living situation "out there" is. Do you have a vehicle? Are you going into the woods where you'll be totally cut off from civilization or will you be by a town?


----------



## Deleted member 17194 (Nov 5, 2016)

outlawloose said:


> Biggest advice: live in the moment.
> Fuck this 2 year plan. Focus on the hear and now plan.
> Domesticated or nomadic, spend your time doing what you love each second of each day. Come to understand and live for you're most basic and immediate needs and you'll empower yourself to match this challenge.


NO FUCKING SHIT!! I am going to hire an imaginary friend to remind me to do this every second of my... right fucking now!

Isn't that what we all used to do at one point? Just live and love right now?? And if we love ourselves will we not take care of ourselves? Thx for this epiphany of the obvious! For real. thx.

outlawloose ftw
/thread


----------



## Mankini (Nov 5, 2016)

HardenedClay said:


> NO FUCKING SHIT!! I am going to hire an imaginary friend to remind me to do this every second of my... right fucking now!
> 
> Isn't that what we all used to do at one point? Just live and love right now?? And if we love ourselves will we not take care of ourselves? Thx for this epiphany of the obvious! For real. thx.
> 
> ...



It is said that Caesar would have a golden midget with him at all times, whispering "You are mortal."


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 5, 2016)

Stiv Rhodes said:


> One recreational activity/hobby materials, you'll get bored a lot. A high quality hiking backpack that will carry a load comfortably for long periods of time is a must if you're living outside. It depends what your living situation "out there" is. Do you have a vehicle? Are you going into the woods where you'll be totally cut off from civilization or will you be by a town?



I'm going to be out in the woods but there is a daily bus into town so I won't be completely cut off. Seems like the best of both worlds. The town is pretty full of homebums which is why I am looking bat the forest. I spent too much time down by the river with drunken crazy idiots running amok at all hours of the night. Figure going far out would help.

I'm definitely getting a gold pan. Lots (not enuff to make a living) of gold and gems around.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Nov 5, 2016)

Tent, good sleeping bag, tarp, rope, bailing wire, multi-tool, medium sized knife (6-8 inches), camp stove, small cookware that doubles as eatware, or a cup like container with a lid that could double as eatware, shovel, saw, fishing gear (if there's fish in the river) rain gear (many thin layers of clothing allows more temperature control with less weight to carry than heavy jackets, but I don't know what climate you're in this winter), needles and dental floss, water filter, multiple lighters, cooler for food storage. That's as much as I can imagine carrying on the bus.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 5, 2016)

Stiv Rhodes said:


> Tent, good sleeping bag, tarp, rope, bailing wire, multi-tool, medium sized knife (6-8 inches), camp stove, small cookware that doubles as eatware, or a cup like container with a lid that could double as eatware, shovel, saw, fishing gear (if there's fish in the river) rain gear (many thin layers of clothing allows more temperature control with less weight to carry than heavy jackets, but I don't know what climate you're in this winter), needles and dental floss, water filter, multiple lighters, cooler for food storage. That's as much as I can imagine carrying on the bus.



Thanks bro! I appreciate you taking the time to help. If I can establish a good basecamp I won't have to carry it all at once. That is a very smart gear list!


----------

